# Can you repair compressed recordings?



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a way to remove, or lessen, the amount of dynamic range compression present in recorded music? I've found that if I turn it up to the point that cerebrospinal fluid squirts out of my ears, nose and eyes it is less noticeable. Is there a better way?


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Some stereos have expanders built in to them to restore the sound of mp3s.. My Alpine and Pioneer both have it.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention this. It isn't going to repair them back to their original quality. Just make them more lively.


----------

